# non-anonymous sperm donor treatment in EU



## HelpLorna (Apr 22, 2014)

Hello everyone, sorry if this has been discussed before - I have tried to search for it and as I'm new I don't seem to be looking in the right places!

I am hoping to have IVF with non-anonymous sperm (as a single woman).  Does anyone know which places in the EU will allow non-anonymous treatment as I really would like my child to have the option of contacting their donor if they should so wish at 18.  

Any help much appreciated - and any extra info much appreciated!  Many thanks,

xx


----------



## suitcase of dreams (Oct 7, 2007)

Hi there,
I'm no expert but I think your options are basically UK or Denmark within the EU. 
suitcase
x


----------

